# 2011 jetta wiht 2.5, sluggish start



## Crispy476 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 2011 Jetta with the 2.5 that my wife drives. It has the sluggish start, we drove a couple of these cars so I know this is characteristic of this engine.

Is there anything that can be done to this engine to help out with this issue?

I am not sure if it is gearing, or that it just does not make low end power, I would like to see a stock dyno chart. Feels like no power or torque is made until about 2-2500 rpm.

thanks


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

The power band is no where near 2000 RPMs. Just shift gears at a higher RPM to lessen the effects of a small(er) displacement engine. :thumbup:


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

Having driven a 2012 Jetta, I can tell you it's all in the DBW programming. Probably saves fuel to make it sluggish at first.


----------



## brsexton (Mar 30, 2012)

Owning both a 12 Jetta and a 12 Passat both 2.5's the Passat is MUCH worse at the SLOW starts. It has to be a program thing.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Put the shifter into tiptronic mode and start from a stop in 1st gear. The ecm gets rid of this initial start lag and it will probably chirp the tires. 

This ONLY works for 2011 and newer 2.5 autos.


----------



## brsexton (Mar 30, 2012)

rustlerdude said:


> Put the shifter into tiptronic mode and start from a stop in 1st gear. The ecm gets rid of this initial start lag and it will probably chirp the tires.
> 
> This ONLY works for 2011 and newer 2.5 autos.


 You are correct. I tried this and there is a huge difference in take off.


----------

